# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  ошибка инициализации приложения 0xc000012d

## Fomkin-a

Помогие пожалуста. Купил S.t.a.l.k.e.r. от 1С играю 5 мин и вылет 

Даёт ошибку:  ошибка инициализации приложения 0xc000012d

В инете ничиво граматново не нашёл

Вот такая батва.

----------


## Baronello

Я вижу ты почан реальный, но ничем помочь не могу разве только семак отсыпать.

----------


## Fomkin-a

> Я вижу ты почан реальный, но ничем помочь не могу разве только семак отсыпать.


Спасибо я уже разрулил теперь сталкер на средних лётает.

----------


## konanov

[QUOTE=Fomkin-a;3487]Помогие пожалуста. Купил S.t.a.l.k.e.r. от 1С играю 5 мин и вылет 

Даёт ошибку:  ошибка инициализации приложения 0xc000012d

В инете ничиво граматново не нашёл

Вот такая батва.[/QUOTE

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Была такая же лабуда попробуй вот это, мне помогло:
пуск-выполнить -вводишь regedit
далее HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESYSTEMCurrentControlSetControlSe  ssion ManagerMemory Management
справа находишь параметр PagedPoolSize и ставишь значение ffffffff
Затем создаешь новый параметр DWORD PoolUsageMaximum со значением 00000028
Играет на максимуме, карта HD 2600 XT 512Mb

----------


## Fomkin-a

[QUOTE=konanov;4826]


> Помогие пожалуста. Купил S.t.a.l.k.e.r. от 1С играю 5 мин и вылет 
> 
> Даёт ошибку:  ошибка инициализации приложения 0xc000012d
> 
> В инете ничиво граматново не нашёл
> 
> Вот такая батва.[/QUOTE
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Спасиба я принципи разрулил но эту тему проверю

----------


## vasja

Спасиба я принципи разрулил но эту тему проверю[/QUOTE]
Как ты разрулил эту ситуацию  а то у меня тоже такая лажа в сталкире

----------

